# Hilfe | Suche erstellen



## LexusTheSecond (25. März 2004)

Ich komme einfach nicht mehr weiter.
Ich habe mir mit den Macromedia Dreamweaver MX 2004 eine Seite mit den Vorgegeben CSS Layout erstellt. Dabeigewesen ist ein Textfeld für die eingabe und ein Button wo drauf steht ,,suche starten".
Wenn ich dann ein Begriff eingebe, wird nichts angezeigt. 
Da ich neu bin weiß ich nicht, wie man eine Seiteninterne Suche erstellet.
Gibt es einen speziellen Code dafür, oder muss ich dies mit Java oder eine PHP Seite machen?


----------



## Receiver (25. März 2004)

Wo willst Du denn suchen?
Innerhalb der gleichen Datei, oder auf Deiner ganzen Homepage (also in allen Homepagedateien)? Wenn Du nur auf der gleichen Seite suchen willst, würde ich die Suchfuntktion ganz rauslassen, weil der Besucher dann auch gleich selbst mit Strg+F ein Suchfenster aufrufen kann und die Seite durchsuchen kann.

Willst Du allerdings Deine gesamte Homepage durchsuchen wird das ganze schon was komplizierter. Das geht dann glaubeich so in die Ecke PHP und Datenbanken (bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher)...


----------



## Thomas Lindner (25. März 2004)

Die "günstige" aber auch nur mittlere Lösung:

Salz & Pfeffer: Suchmaschine in JavaScript für komplette Seiten.

(Nachteil : Aktualisiert sich nicht selbst bei Veränderungen, sondern es muss ein neuer "(Such-)Index" erstellt werden. Und soweit ich es weiß nur noch schwer im Netz zu bekommen, weil die Server die es anbieten down sind)

Also wäre die denbar beste Lösung PHP, wobei ich nicht mit Gewissheit sagen kann ob auch MySQL zusätzlich von Nöten ist!

Alternativen: ASP und Co Kompanen


----------

